# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [7.0] Configuration localhost

## CUCARACHA

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en oeuvre mon nouveau serveur de prod sous Windows 2008 Web Server.

J'ai affect 3 adresses IP  la carte rseau. L'objectif de la manuvre est d'affecter les adresses IP Comme suit :

Adresse 1 : Adresse d'administration (bureau  distance) qui ne doit tre accessible que par certaines adresses IP.

Adresse 2 : ASP 3.0 et dot Net Framework 1.1

Adresse 3 : dot net framework 3.5

Mon souci est que visual studio 2003 (que j'ai fini par russir  faire fonctionner sous windows 2008) m'indique que le projet que j'essaye d'ouvrir devrait pointer sur localhost alors qu'en fait il devrait essayer d'ouvrir l'adresse 2.

Je ne sais pas comment faire (j'ai peur de modifer le fichier Host s'il existe encore sous 2008).

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

Je dois absolument finir ma migration ce soir sinon j'entame un nouveau trimestre et je vais devoir payer 600 pour rien.

D'avance merci

Laurent

----------


## p4p4rr0t

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord pour rpondre  ta question, le fichier hosts existe bien sous Windows Server 2008, galement le fichier lmhost

Ensuite, pour ta config, moi je mettrais dans le fichier hosts :




> 127.0.0.1                 localhost
> <IP_adresse_2>      <nom-domaine>


Pareil, si tu veux que ton domaine pour l'ASP.NET ne soit pas accessible depuis l'extrieur, tu mets :




> 127.0.0.1                 localhost
> 127.0.0.1                 <nom-domaine>


N'oublies pas de mettre une tabulation entre l'ip et le nom de domaine et non pas un space  :;):

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut,

C'est bon, j'avais finalement opt pour cette option, j'ai galement retir l'adresse IPv6 de localhost ::1

J'ai d'autres problmes mais celui-c est rgl

Petite info:pour pouvoir sauvegarde Hosts, il faut l'ouvrir en mode administrateur, en consquence, il faut obligatoirement cr un raccourcis car le fichier n'ayant pas d'extension, il n'est pas possible de l'associer  une appli et donc de disposer de l'option run as administrator.

++

Laurent

----------


## CUCARACHA

Salut

Existe-t-il un log plus dtaille que le pauvre message d'erreur Internal Server Error lorsqu'une telle erreur se produit ?

D'avance merci

Laurent

----------


## Invit

> Salut
> 
> Existe-t-il un log plus dtaille que le pauvre message d'erreur Internal Server Error lorsqu'une telle erreur se produit ?
> 
> D'avance merci
> 
> Laurent



Salut,

as-tu jet un oeil du ct de l'observateur d'venements? (panneau de configuration -> outils d'aministration) ou dmarrer -> exectuer -> taper eventvwr

----------

